# F U M A R E – Exclusive Zino Platinum Crown event 12/17/2008 – Reno, NV.



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Come to F U M A R E in Reno on Wednesday the 17th from 4-7pm for an Exclusive Zino Platinum Crown event. Sample one of the best cigars from the Davidoff arsenal and arguably, one of the most expensive in the market today. Killer deals on single, 3-pack and box purchases.* Multiple free goods given that include Zino cutters, ZP cigar tools and ashtrays at multi-level purchases. This is a great opportunity to get your hands on some fantastic cigars at prices below MSRP and free swag to boot. 

F U M A R E 
Reno, NV. 
775-825-1121

*Deals and free goods only valid on day and time of purchase.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

CRAP..I DID NOT SEE THIS! I would have made the 7 hour drive up to Reno to go to this...I love the Zino Platinum Crown line....


----------

